# [SOLVED] RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

I was recording for three hours with Sound Recorder, then stopped the recording by pressing "stop". I was going to save the file when suddenly it froze, then crashed before I could save it. It's an important recording - help!

I followed the directions in this post and it did not help at all.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-froze-while-saving-where-is-file-456820.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

There's a very low chance that it actually saved.

The file name may be different in your temp folder. Search for a large temp file in the temp folder.


----------



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> There's a very low chance that it actually saved.
> 
> The file name may be different in your temp folder. Search for a large temp file in the temp folder.


Thank you for the welcome! There is a file, but it has a different date, and then it says it cannot open the file and that I should look online for the correct program to open the file.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

Re-name the file with a *.wma* file extension.


----------



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

I did and got this message: 
Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

It sounds to me that the file is corrupted. Sound recorder isn't really used for these long recordings, but rather just a few minutes.

I'm not aware of any recovery programs either that can handle that file type for corruption. :ermm:


----------



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

I'm a newbie, what does that mean? Can this be undone? Also, the size of the file is 520 bytes, and btw, I routinely go 3 hours or more on SR.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

No it cannot be undone.

The file size is too small to be a recording of three hours of voice. There is nothing you can do at this point.

I would recommend you use a better sound recording program, one that won't cause this crash.


----------



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No it cannot be undone.
> 
> The file size is too small to be a recording of three hours of voice. There is nothing you can do at this point.
> 
> I would recommend you use a better sound recording program, one that won't cause this crash.


I actually found this file, it has the prefix ARTE and the extension .tmp. So all I do is rename it to .wma and I've got it? It was in Documents, where I save all my other SR files.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

So it ended up saving the file in both location? Very strange.

If this ever happens again, perhaps looking for alternatives.

Glad to hear that you got it back through! :wave:


----------



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

No, the other file must have been something else. This file was ARTEF37.tmp with 117,101 KB. About a 3 hour recording. Now, I want to be careful here: I just rename it as .wma? And then I'm good to go?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

Hi. . . 

Copy the file to Documents then rename it with a *.wma* file extension.

Same procedure as in the thread you cited - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-saving-where-is-file-456820.html#post2567152

Use Admin CMD to copy the file:


jcgriff2 said:


> Run this -
> START | type *cmd.exe* into the Start Search box | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator"
> 
> Paste this command into the screen -
> ...


Then rename the copied file.

Then double-click on the WMA file to play it.

For info, you won't damage the file currently sitting in the temp folder simply by copying it to Documents. Also, by copying the file then renaming it (the copy in Documents folder), the original ART* file in the temp folder will be preserved until deletion. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

*EDIT:* I just re-read your post saying that the ART* temp file is currently in Documents.

Copy it to Desktop before renaming it so you have a backup copy.


----------



## 327ren (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

It worked! Problem solved! And I didn't even have to use admin cmd. I just renamed the extension from .tmp to .wma and voila! The recording was over two hours long.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: RECOVER UNSAVED WINDOWS SOUND RECORDER FILE*

Hi -

Glad to hear that you recovered the Sound Recorder file and all is now well.

Thanks for posting back with the outcome - much appreciated.

Regards. . . 

JC

`


----------



## karolina85pl (Oct 10, 2015)

hi. I had the same problem. 
I found the ART files, changed them into *.wma*
but the player wouldn't play them. 

I repeated the command and have several copies now, but all of them are TMP files with winamp icons. 
how can I change the TMP files into .wma again?

and if the player doesn't play them - what shall I do then?

*how do I add print screens to show you?*


----------



## karolina85pl (Oct 10, 2015)

ok. I got it. I played it in a different program. the recording was bad quality, and the first few seconds sounded like there was nothing. 

sorry for the mess!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad all worked out for you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

